# Herakles 25mm rta



## MoneymanVape (8/5/16)

Sup, so i saw the herakles 25 mm rta and was just wondering your guy thoughts on this rta? And not to sound stupid does anyone here have a 25mm rta or rda on a cuboid? Was just wondering will it look stupid with overhang or not as much.


----------

